# Gear shift pen



## Woodtwister (Feb 27, 2016)

I did one of those gear shift pen kits,turned out well,but my problem seems or complaint is the shifter seems loose at the top end .I mean it doesn't setwell in the notches feels loose can this be tightened?


----------



## MattTheHat (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had this happen and it turned out I had used a return spring that was too short. 


-Matt


----------



## Woodtwister (Mar 3, 2016)

*Spring*

Where would I get a longer spring at?


----------

